# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2018 às 11:42)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2018 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Decidi voltar ao ativo após quase 6 meses sem postar aqui no fórum, apesar de estar sempre a acompanhá-lo. 

Hoje, o dia começou com céu limpo, tendo depois aumentado de nebulosidade pela hora de almoço e chuviscado. A meio da tarde, o tempo abriu e o céu apresentou-se limpo/pouco nublado. Neste momento, o céu encontra-se com pouca nebulosidade.

De realçar o aguaceiro muito forte que caiu ontem pela manhã e os aguaceiros que caíram esta madrugada.


Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2018 às 02:06)

Partilho convosco uns vídeos retirados do Instagram (@palim.mc) que foram gravados anteontem (31/08) em Água d'Alto, no concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, após um período de precipitação muito intensa.

*Autor:* Paulo Couto







Esta fotografia, captada ontem (01/09) pela webcam do Spotazores da Praia de Água d'Alto, mostra uma área da praia coberta por lama, trazida pela água da chuva.

*09h22 UTC
*


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2018 às 13:32)

Bom dia,
Deixo-vos aqui o meu pôr do sol diretamente dos trópicos Açorianos da macaronesia 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 22:44)

Afgdr disse:


> Esta fotografia, captada ontem (01/09) pela webcam do Spotazores da Praia de Água d'Alto, mostra uma área da praia coberta por lama, trazida pela água da chuva.
> 
> *09h22 UTC
> *


Notam-se bem os efeitos da seca nesta foto... está tudo com um ar tão pardacento


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Set 2018 às 23:13)

A propósito da instabilidade ocorrida na sexta-feira, dia 31 de agosto, nomeadamente em são Miguel, deixo aqui algumas fotos, uma vez que tive a imensa felicidade de ter passado os últimos dias nesta região que eu tanto gosto.
Na sexta-feira de manhã, às 08:30, tinha uma atividade de observação de Cetáceos com partida da Marina de Ponta Delgada. O céu estava nublado mas não chovia. Lá entrei no catamarã, em direção ao largo da costa sul de S. Miguel. Algum tempo depois, começo a observar alguns desenvolvimentos verticais muito interessantes, ainda sobre o mar, a Este da Ilha. Estas nuvens rapidamente cresceram muito e começa a observar-se chuva na base, que ía progredindo de Leste para Oeste. Rapidamente Ponta Delgada (e zonas adjacentes) ficou envolta em "espessas" cortinas de chuva. Na zona onde me encontrava, cerca de 8,5 milhas a sul e mais ou menos em frente a Vila Franca do Campo, ainda muito sol (só apanhámos chuva forte ao deslocarmo-nos para Leste, para observar 3 cachalotes aproximadamente em frente a Ponta Delgada).
E porque as imagens valem por mil palavras, deixo aqui uma brevíssima amostra desta manhã fantástica!

1. Os primeiros vestígios de instabilidade





2. Chuva já visível





3. Pormenor de um Pilleus









4.Tempestade evidente










5. Sol a Sul!





6. ... e uns simpáticos amiguinhos nadando num azul que só conheço no mar dos Açores!


----------



## remember (3 Set 2018 às 23:18)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> A propósito da instabilidade ocorrida na sexta-feira, dia 31 de agosto, nomeadamente em são Miguel, deixo aqui algumas fotos, uma vez que tive a imensa felicidade de ter passado os últimos dias nesta região que eu tanto gosto.
> Na sexta-feira de manhã, às 08:30, tinha uma atividade de observação de Cetáceos com partida da Marina de Ponta Delgada. O céu estava nublado mas não chovia. Lá entrei no catamarã, em direção ao largo da costa sul de S. Miguel. Algum tempo depois, começo a observar alguns desenvolvimentos verticais muito interessantes, ainda sobre o mar, a Este da Ilha. Estas nuvens rapidamente cresceram muito e começa a observar-se chuva na base, que ía progredindo de Leste para Oeste. Rapidamente Ponta Delgada (e zonas adjacentes) ficou envolta em "espessas" cortinas de chuva. Na zona onde me encontrava, cerca de 8,5 milhas a sul e mais ou menos em frente a Vila Franca do Campo, ainda muito sol (só apanhámos chuva forte ao deslocarmo-nos para Leste, para observar 3 cachalotes aproximadamente em frente a Ponta Delgada).
> E porque as imagens valem por mil palavras, deixo aqui uma brevíssima amostra desta manhã fantástica!
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas fotos


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2018 às 23:17)

Muito agressivo o IFS


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Set 2018 às 15:58)

Ora viva maltinha do fórum.

Por aqui desde as 13 horas temos tido uns aguaceiros bastante agrestes como há algum tempo não se via ..

Tem sido de curta duração mas algo intensos ... 

Positivo esta chuva depois de um período tão largo de tempo monótono ... 


Saudações Açorianas e Angrenses.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2018 às 17:44)

Acabadinha de passar por aqui e proporcionou 20 minutos de chuva forte.
Agora chove fraco 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Set 2018 às 04:06)

Boas ... Apenas para dizer que acabou de chover torrencialmente por aqui ... Até acordei com a chuva ...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2018 às 17:32)

Boas!
Nesta última semana estive nos Açores pela primeira vez. 
Deixo uma foto de ontem, no aeroporto do Pico, em Madalena:




Apaixonei-me! Quando puder abro um tópico com mais fotos desta viagem e da subida ao Pico (que foi fenomenal!).


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2018 às 23:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Nesta última semana estive nos Açores pela primeira vez.
> Deixo uma foto de ontem, no aeroporto do Pico, em Madalena:
> 
> ...


Magnífica foto Tiago! 

Mais...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2018 às 00:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Magnífica foto Tiago!
> 
> Mais...


Obrigado, @João Pedro! 
Com certeza voltarei!


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 21:23)

A chuva foi para a outra ilha. Precipitação convectiva.


----------



## Hazores (10 Set 2018 às 17:46)

Boa Tarde,

Pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira, mais um dia de "torrar" humidade e muito calor... uma combinação muito má, para mim que prefiro o frio....


----------



## Hawk (11 Set 2018 às 00:05)

O meteograma do GFS para as ilhas do grupo ocidental começa a mostrar os efeitos da possível passagem do Helen pelos Açores. 120 km/h de vento sustentado para as Flores. Ouch!


----------



## lcs (11 Set 2018 às 10:32)

Bom dia malta,

O que acham do furação Helene, vai atingir com força os Açores?
https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at3.shtml?cone


----------



## fdl21 (11 Set 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia pessoal

Em relação ao Furacão Helene, ainda é muito cedo para dizer, lá para 5ª feira ter-se-ao mais certezas, para já é um furacão categoria 2 podendo passar para categoria 3. A medida que vai subindo para norte em direção aos Açores é expectavel que passe para tempestade tropical, deixando vento e chuvas de que bem precisamos. O problema é se é muita chuva em pouco tempo. A ver vamos, desde Março que isto tem estado numa calmaria impressionante. Parece o Alentejo.


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2018 às 11:49)

Vir de férias aos Açores em Setembro e outubro, é quase a mesma coisa que ir de férias às Caraíbas, há sempre a probabilidade de levares com uma TT lololol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 12:07)

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=08L&product=truecolor

Imagens do Helene.

---






A evolução da futura depressão continua a ser um mistério. Está na fase inicial de formação  https://ocean.weather.gov/lightning/index.php?basin=North_Atlantic&geog=North&sat=IR&loop=On

Nos próximos +-3 dias poderá ocorrer alguma precipitação nas ilhas mais ocidentais.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2018 às 14:26)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/13yEfzKWsQVnH1Zh5xHUysSD2EWDQRrFU/view


----------



## Estraga81 (12 Set 2018 às 09:56)

bom dia, existem novidades quanto á Helene? Não passará de  uma tempestade tropical, tal como estamos habituados!?


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2018 às 10:18)

Estraga81 disse:


> bom dia, existem novidades quanto á Helene? Não passará de  uma tempestade tropical, tal como estamos habituados!?



Olá, existe um tópico criado para esta tempestade e está no tópico seguimento tropical - furacão Helene.

Não consigo colocar o link pois estou com o telemóvel.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (12 Set 2018 às 11:19)

Bom dia
Regressado de uma semana de férias pelo Faial, Pico e s. Jorge.
Impressionante o tempo que se fez sentir, muito quente e com muita humidade.
Passei a vida a dar mergulhos nas fantásticas piscinas naturais com água do mar morna, uma delicia.
Menos positivo foi verificar alguns efeitos da falta de precipitação, com as ilhas menos verdes que o habitual.


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2018 às 11:24)

AMFC disse:


> Bom dia
> Regressado de uma semana de férias pelo Faial, Pico e s. Jorge.
> Impressionante o tempo que se fez sentir, muito quente e com muita humidade.
> Passei a vida a dar mergulhos nas fantásticas piscinas naturais com água do mar morna, uma delicia.
> Menos positivo foi verificar alguns efeitos da falta de precipitação, com as ilhas menos verdes que o habitual.



E agora a vegetação está um pouco mais verde, porque no final de agosto estava mesmo castanha! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2018 às 11:42)

lserpa disse:


> Vir de férias aos Açores em Setembro e outubro, é quase a mesma coisa que ir de férias às Caraíbas, há sempre a probabilidade de levares com uma TT lololol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



A probabilidade é menor, mas existe! 

Quase todos os anos pelo menos um sistema tropical acaba por se aproximar dos Açores, na maioria dos casos já em fase de dissipação ou em transição extra-tropical.


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2018 às 11:47)

MSantos disse:


> A probabilidade é menor, mas existe!
> 
> Quase todos os anos pelo menos um sistema tropical acaba por se aproximar dos Açores, na maioria dos casos já em fase de dissipação ou em transição extra-tropical.



Eu sei, não fosse eu viver aqui há 34 anos hahaha 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lcs (12 Set 2018 às 13:16)

Ultimo comunicado do IPMA-DRA.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IUn5yJO69q8JDNQ7roAm0Om3w1dcH0SJ/view


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 14:00)

Os _cirrus_ vistos do Corvo estão a ser gerados pela intensa atividade convectiva a sul do GOc. Na 2ª imagem, as Flores estão no topo-centro.


----------



## lcs (12 Set 2018 às 17:36)

Orion disse:


> Os _cirrus_ vistos do Corvo estão a ser gerados pela intensa atividade convectiva a sul do GOc. Na 2ª imagem, as Flores estão no topo-centro.


Bastante elucidativo!!


----------



## Tonton (12 Set 2018 às 22:40)

000
WTNT45 KNHC 122040
TCDAT5

Subtropical Storm Joyce Discussion Number 1
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL102018
500 PM AST Wed Sep 12 2018

The strong low pressure system which the NHC has been monitoring in
the north Atlantic for a couple of days has developed a cyclonically
curved band of deep convection near the center, and scatterometer
data indicate that the winds are near 40 kt. Since the system is
still vertically stacked with an upper-low, it is then classified
as a subtropical cyclone at this time. However, the cyclone is
gaining organization while it is acquiring tropical characteristics.
The NHC forecast calls for Joyce to transform into a tropical system
in about 12 to 24 hours. Since the ocean is warm, some slight
strengthening is possible during the next 3 days. After that time,
Joyce will be over cooler waters and should then be absorbed by a
larger extratropical low.

Joyce has been moving southwestward or 225 degrees at 5 kt, steered
by the northerly flow around the subtropical high which has been
steering Florence and to west of the mid-latitude trough which
is forcing Helene to recurve. In a couple of days, global models
indicate that the steering pattern will change as the trough
amplifies, and Joyce should then turn toward the northeast with an
increase in forward speed.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 12/2100Z 34.3N 41.9W 40 KT 45 MPH
12H 13/0600Z 33.7N 42.6W 40 KT 45 MPH...TROPICAL STORM
24H 13/1800Z 33.0N 43.5W 40 KT 45 MPH
36H 14/0600Z 32.5N 43.5W 45 KT 50 MPH
48H 14/1800Z 32.5N 43.5W 50 KT 60 MPH
72H 15/1800Z 34.0N 41.0W 50 KT 60 MPH
96H 16/1800Z 37.0N 35.0W 40 KT 45 MPH
120H 17/1800Z...ABSORBED

$$
Forecaster Avila


----------



## Tonton (12 Set 2018 às 23:01)

Últimas runs dos modelos


----------



## Estraga81 (13 Set 2018 às 12:37)

Sempre vamos ter algum vento para Sábado!?


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2018 às 00:25)

Avisos meteorológicos a partir das 12h00 de Sábado


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2018 às 10:41)

Pela Feteira, Ilha do Faial, tem estadia cair aguaceiros fortes de pouco em pouco. 




Desculpem lá a foto meia rafeira, mas é o que foi possível 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cagarro (14 Set 2018 às 11:09)

Pela ilha de Santa Maria temos estado continuamente em regime de aguaceiros fortes, além de que o bafo e a humidade por aqui estão mesmo insuportáveiis ...


----------



## srr (14 Set 2018 às 11:24)

*O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) elevou hoje de manhã para vermelho o aviso de precipitação para as ilhas do grupo ocidental dos Açores devido à passagem do furacão Helene, neste fim de semana.*
*Agencia Lusa á 15 min.*


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Set 2018 às 11:53)

Boas ... Aqui pela Terceira já se sente um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento e o céu está bastante nublado e a ameaçar chuva ... Poderão já ser os primeiros sinais tímidos de tempestade a aproximar-se ...


----------



## lcs (14 Set 2018 às 12:14)

Aqui pelo sul da Ilha das Flores tudo Calmo.


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2018 às 17:35)

Bem, esta fica aqui só para que conste.
Acumulados da minha estação hoje às 16:20 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (14 Set 2018 às 17:47)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, esta fica aqui só para que conste.
> Acumulados da minha estação hoje às 16:20
> 
> 
> ...



Boa! 
Abaixo a seca, é para continuar!


----------



## Oliveiraj (14 Set 2018 às 21:53)

Pela Horta, depois de uma madrugada e manhã com períodos de chuva forte, o final de tarde foi bastante calmo.


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2018 às 10:43)

Aqui pelo Faial, Costa Sul, o mar já está muito revolto, bastante cavado, vento 30/40km/h e como era esperado, tempo com aspecto de “máquina de lavar”, ou seja, visibilidade limitada, capacete de nuvens em cima das ilhas e no mar céu com poucas nuvens.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Set 2018 às 14:22)

Boa Tarde

Aqui pela Terceira tudo calmo e o sol até brilha por entre as nuvens … 

O vento também é menos pronunciado que ontem que já tinha sido apenas uma leve brisa … 

Um dia normal de fim de verão até agora …


----------



## Oliveiraj (15 Set 2018 às 15:40)

Registado na Ribeira Seca, Ilha de São Jorge.


----------



## mcpa (15 Set 2018 às 18:32)

Por S. Miguel, Ponta Delgada, sol e muita, muita humidade... Acho que aqui nem uma chuvinha chegará...


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2018 às 18:34)

mcpa disse:


> Por S. Miguel, Ponta Delgada, sol e muita, muita humidade... Acho que aqui nem uma chuvinha chegará...



A chuva apenas marcará presença no grupo ocidental, pois, as restantes ilhas estão na área onde o shear arrancou a convecção. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 18:42)

Imagens das 16:49 e 56z. A convecção diminuiu muito e a atmosfera mais saturada estava a oeste das ilhas.






Aviso intermédio agora publicado  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT3+shtml/151744.shtml?


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2018 às 19:20)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto, vento moderado e muita humidade. Caíram uns aguaceiros no início da tarde.

Nas próximas horas, os efeitos da TT Helene far-se-ão sentir com mais intensidade nas Flores e no Corvo.


Os ventos mais fortes devem estar a chegar agora às ilhas.

*18h09 UTC*








A ondulação mais forte deverá registar-se também nas próximas horas.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Set 2018 às 20:37)

No que diz respeito a precipitação, são expectáveis acumulados totais de 25,4 a 50,8 mm (1 a 2 polegadas) no Grupo Ocidental aquando da passagem da TT Helene.



> RAINFALL: *Helene is expected to produce total rainfall amounts 1
> to 2 inches across the far western Azores.* Rainfall amounts of 1 to
> 2 inches (25 to 50 mm) are expected across western Ireland and
> Scotland.





Quanto à ondulação:


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2018 às 21:10)

Fraquinha a Helene até agora.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2018 às 21:42)

Thomar disse:


> Fraquinha a Helene até agora.



Pelo contrário. A onda de 12 metros não é nada fraquinha


----------



## Iuri (15 Set 2018 às 22:01)

Como está a situação na Ilha do Corvo?

Enviado do meu Hi9Air através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Set 2018 às 22:56)

Boa noite.

Só passei por aqui para enviar um abraço aos florentinos e corvinos, dado que, ainda vão levar uns "toques valentes" embora, verdade seja dita, estão habituados a levar "pancadaria de criar bicho" durante o inverno.

Na costa sul/sueste da Ilha Terceira, sigo com um normal dia de inverno onde só a neblina de ressalga marítima provocada pelo mar alteroso indicia a presença de uma tempestade, mas estou a 30 metros da costa.
Agora, o vento está mais fraco e, até ao momento, não passou de moderado a fresco.
A ondulação (junto à costa) está na casa dos 4/5 metros, se bem que, ao final da tarde, avistei um par de ondas que chegaram (à vontade) aos 7 metros, mas nada mais que isso.

Cumps,


----------



## Cagarro (15 Set 2018 às 23:07)

Boa noite da ilha de Santa Maria.
Por cá o vento sopra por vezes com algumas rajadas fortes.
Durante o dia estivemos com neblina, aguaceiros e muita humidade.
Actualmente só se sente o vento a soprar nas árvores. De resto nada de especial.
Penso que vamos ser a única ilha açoriana a sentir os (poucos) efeitos, (amanhã e 2 feira) da Tempestade Tropical Joyce.
Saudações marienses e açorianas.


----------



## fablept (16 Set 2018 às 00:23)

Na RTP Açores deram agora um especial, as coisas andam mais ou menos tranquilas nas Flores e Corvo, algumas árvores caídas e pequenas derrocadas, mas não muito diferente de um dia invernoso.
Segundo o IPMA Açores, ocorreu uma rajada de 126kmh no aeroporto das Flores.

Curioso foi o Diamantino Rodrigues do IPMA Açores ter dado todas as entrevistas durante o dia de hoje com uma camisola do National Hurricane Center


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2018 às 08:03)

fablept disse:


> Na RTP Açores deram agora um especial, as coisas andam mais ou menos tranquilas nas Flores e Corvo, algumas árvores caídas e pequenas derrocadas, mas não muito diferente de um dia invernoso.
> Segundo o IPMA Açores, ocorreu uma rajada de 126kmh no aeroporto das Flores.
> 
> Curioso foi o Diamantino Rodrigues do IPMA Açores ter dado todas as entrevistas durante o dia de hoje com uma camisola do National Hurricane Center



 https://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e364966/telejornal-acores

Para recordação fica o telejornal.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2018 às 14:15)

Chuva forte em PDL. Ouve-se trovões.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2018 às 14:21)

O Blitzortung não regista nada. Que tragédia


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 14:25)

Boa tarde!
Chove neste momento na Lagoa 

Ainda não ouvi trovões.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2018 às 14:38)

Instabilidade a passar agora sobre S. Miguel: períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e possibilidade de trovoadas, associados a uma linha de instabilidade que se desloca para nordeste, atravessando o Grupo Oriental dos Açores.

ImapWEATHER


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2018 às 15:06)

A conjugação entre as tempestades tropicais HELENE e JOYCE influencia o desenvolvimento de linhas de instabilidade que afectam o estado do tempo no Arquipélago dos Açores. O surgimento de uma linha de instabilidade a sul do arquipélago, em deslocamento para nordeste, irá condicionar o estado do tempo esta tarde no Grupo Oriental (ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria); o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva dará origem a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes e acompanhados de trovoadas dispersas.
_
At 500 AM AST (0900 UTC), the center of Tropical Storm Joyce was located near latitude 34.0 North, longitude 36.1 West.  Joyce is moving toward the* east-northeast near 17 mph (28 km/h*), and this motion is expected to continue through today with a decrease in forward speed.  After that time, the cyclone should turn toward the east-southeast away from the Azores.
Maximum sustained winds are near 40 mph (65 km/h) with higher gusts. Some weakening is forecast  during the next 48 hours.  Additional weakening is forecast during the next few days._
NHC


----------



## lserpa (16 Set 2018 às 15:13)

Fazendo o levantamento aqui da tempestade “subtropical” com resquícios de tropical á sua passagem pelos Açores, foi dentro do que tinha expectado, aliás, ontem até escrevi isso aqui.
”A chuva apenas marcará presença no grupo ocidental, pois, as restantes ilhas estão na área onde o shear arrancou a convecção.”

Segundo o IPMA, foi registada uma rajada máxima de 81km/h aqui na Horta, a precipitação foi pouco frequente e centrou-se em quatro ou cinco aguaceiros fortes. Não concordei com o nível de aviso para precipitação, mas, mais vale prevenir que remediar... 
O mar, nas vertentes viradas a sul no dia de ontem e, nas vertentes a oeste no dia de hoje, esse sim exige respeito, onde obrigou a encerrar as zonas balneares dessas mesmas áreas, onde esperemos que não cause danos. 

No que concerne ao desempenho dos modelos ecm e gfs e, no que concerne à rota prevista a 24/48h, o GFS é que falhou por menos distância. Relativamente à intensidade, deixaram-me muitas dúvidas...



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 17:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Se isso é uma previsão, então está no tópico errado... Este tópico é apenas de seguimento.


Já corrigi, obrigado.


----------



## lserpa (16 Set 2018 às 21:21)

Numa entrevista à RTP Açores, mais uma vez o Dr. Diamantino envergava uma camisola do NHC! Ou é muito amante de tempo tropical e veste a camisola, ou haverá então algum tipo de cooperação entre as partes em que ele é o seu representante?! 
Confesso que levanta-me bastante curiosidade. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2018 às 22:28)

O IPMA prolongou os avisos amarelos relativos a precipitação forte e trovoada para o Grupo Oriental. Entraram em vigor às 20h45 UTC e terminarão às 21h00 UTC de amanhã.

* Aviso meteorológico nº 69/2018*


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2018 às 12:57)

2 focos convectivos com intensidade muito interessante. Os acumulados devem ser significativos.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2018 às 16:13)

moderada em PDL. As piores condições estão para os lados de Sta. Maria.






Compósito do dia, com a DT Joyce a sul do arquipélago:






A anterior passagem de uma DT nas redondezas dos Açores - e excluindo o Gaston de 2016 que enfraqueceu para DT já sobre as ilhas - ocorreu em 2014, com o enfraquecido Edouard.


----------



## Cagarro (17 Set 2018 às 16:27)

Boa tarde!
Em Santa Maria o céu só ameaça pela escuridão, e até agora só caíram uns meros pingos...


----------



## Helinho (17 Set 2018 às 18:10)

Neste momento, pela maia, está negro com chuva fraca e ouve-se trovões ainda que ao longe...Mas já ouvi uns 4/5 num espaço de 5minutos. Vamos ver se melhora! 

Ps. Neste momento, chove bem na maia!

Chuva muita forte para os lados da maia!!! Os pinheiros do meu pai ainda vão começar a flutuar na rua xD


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Set 2018 às 13:45)

Boa Tarde a todos.

Aqui pela Terceira temos tido dias amenos de fim de verão. A Helene foi uma mera brisa e nada mais do que isso. O mar agitou-se mais um pouco mas nada comparado com o mar bravo de alguns Invernos. 

Chuva só em pequenos aguaceiros esporádicos e nada de muito relevante. 

As terras continuam a precisar de água ...


----------



## Cagarro (22 Set 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia!
Acordei com 3 aguaceiros fortíssimos na zona nordeste de Santa Maria, mas creio que foram de natureza orográfica, uma vez que as nuvens só se vislumbram sobre a ilha.

P.s. lamento mas não sei como colocar fotos no fórum.


----------



## Hazores (24 Set 2018 às 11:11)

Bom dia....
Quem diria que já estamos no outono com sol e calor que se faz sentir pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira... 
Somos o "berço" das depressões no atlântico norte, mas nem isso faz com que umas gotas "ao sério" caem sobre esta ilha... Começa a ficar uma situação preocupante, tendo em conta mesmo as últimas notícias sobre a capacidade de captação de água, em que houve uma redução de 90% no caudal de água debitada pelos furos aqui na ilha terceira, mais concretamente no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Set 2018 às 16:32)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia....
> Quem diria que já estamos no outono com sol e calor que se faz sentir pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira...
> Somos o "berço" das depressões no atlântico norte, mas nem isso faz com que umas gotas "ao sério" caem sobre esta ilha... Começa a ficar uma situação preocupante, tendo em conta mesmo as últimas notícias sobre a capacidade de captação de água, em que houve uma redução de 90% no caudal de água debitada pelos furos aqui na ilha terceira, mais concretamente no concelho de Angra do Heroísmo.




É de facto impressionante ...


Não me recordo de tempo tão quente e até tão tarde no ano ...


Muito calor e sol ... Tempo de Canárias ... Nada bom para o verdinho dos Açores ...


Até em áreas habitualmente húmidas se nota uma seca enorme ... É de facto preocupante como referiste ...


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2018 às 21:26)

Pelo menos nos próximos 3 dias a atmosfera vai estar muito instável nos Açores.

É possível que o IPMA eventualmente publique um aviso amarelo para chuva nos Grs. Central e Oriental.

Haverá muito ar seco e a AP é moderada. Como tal, e não obstante poderem aparecer linhas de instabilidade, a precipitação mais intensa deverá ser muito localizada.


----------



## Manecas (26 Set 2018 às 06:08)

Amigos,
Aqui pela ponta do Topo, cai desde as 03h uma forte trovoada acompanhada de chuva com muita intensidade! Finalmente estamos a levar com uma boa quantidade de água... impressionante mesmo é a trovoada, com um compasso de 8 / 9 por minuto, ou mais! Enfim, só falta mesmo aquele friozinho, de resto, ta top!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Set 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia maltinha ...

E do nada surge a animação ... 

Acordei agora ao som de trovoadas constantes que devem estar ainda longe mas ouvem se bem os trovões seguidos ...

A chuva também parece querer começar ... sinto que vai desabar a qualquer momento ...  e já se sente alguma água a cair o que é bom ...

Vamos a ver é se não cai toda de uma vez ... um cenário cada vez mais típico nas nossas ilhas ... secas prolongadas e eventos meteorologicamente agressivos ...


Edit 1 ( 07:30 ) - E começou a chover ... se não for demasiado é bom pois já não chovia há algum tempo ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2018 às 09:37)

Fotografia tirada esta madrugada por António Araújo, desde a Terceira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Set 2018 às 10:53)

Cheguei agora aqui ao trabalho e tenho vários relatos que para o interior da ilha Terceira e na Serra de Santa Bárbara parece que caiu água a sério e que até chegou a cortar caminhos temporariamente devido a cheias repentinas e tudo ... Isto leva a crer que o centro do mau tempo se centrou pelo oeste de São Jorge ( de acordo com o relato do user @Manecas  a coisa esteve preta para os lados do topo ... ), Graciosa e Oeste/Norte da Terceira ...

Talvez o user @Hazores poderá ter um relato mais pormenorizado destas incidências já que vive para aquelas bandas ...

Entretanto volta-se a ouvir alguns trovões muito ao longe aqui por Angra ...


----------



## lserpa (26 Set 2018 às 11:00)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Cheguei agora aqui ao trabalho e tenho vários relatos que para o interior da ilha Terceira e na Serra de Santa Bárbara parece que caiu água a sério e que até chegou a cortar caminhos temporariamente devido a cheias repentinas e tudo ... Isto leva a crer que o centro do mau tempo se centrou pelo oeste de São Jorge ( de acordo com o relato do user @Manecas  a coisa esteve preta para os lados do topo ... ), Graciosa e Oeste/Norte da Terceira ...
> 
> Talvez o user @Hazores poderá ter um relato mais pormenorizado destas incidências já que vive para aquelas bandas ...
> 
> Entretanto volta-se a ouvir alguns trovões muito ao longe aqui por Angra ...









 os raios nao são recentes de todo, mas da para ter uma ideia da sua concentração a quando do seu auge.

A zona do topo de São Jorge, também foi muito ativa, com uma cadência bem elevada para os normais Açorianos. 
Esta banda, embora menos organizada, passou esta madrugada pelo GC na sua totalidade. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Set 2018 às 11:37)

Ora viva ... apenas para dar um registo de um aguaceiro bem forte que caiu há minutos aqui pela cidade ... Já não chovia de vontade assim há bastante tempo ... grande carga de água ...


----------



## Manecas (26 Set 2018 às 12:40)

Ora vejam lá esse bocadito que gravei. Se aumentarem o som, podem ouvir a chuva a cair no telhado da casa, e foi assim durante pelo menos 3h seguidas (chuva).
Pelo meio da chuvada aconteceu algo que não esperava, caiu pelo menos 3 pancadas de granizo juntamente com a chuva (e tava calor), a mais forte e audível no telhado e nas janelas, juro, que vi granizo de pelo menos 1 cm de diâmetro, foi impressionante!
Já falei com pessoas mais velhas e todas me dizem que algo assim não é lembrado. Parecia que o céu nos ia literalmente cair em cima.
Digo-vos em jeito de confidencia, que por 3 ou 4 momentos, senti-me um bocado amedrontado, foi mesmo impressionante.


----------



## fablept (26 Set 2018 às 13:08)

Devido a essa chuvada em São Jorge, ocorreu uma derrocada






https://www.acorianooriental.pt/not...-em-sao-jorge-e-inundacoes-na-terceira-292695


----------



## Manecas (26 Set 2018 às 13:16)

Sim!! Foi um bocadinho mais abaixo da minha casa. É no trajecto principal de entrada da Vila do Topo.


----------



## remember (26 Set 2018 às 13:16)

Manecas disse:


> Ora vejam lá esse bocadito que gravei. Se aumentarem o som, podem ouvir a chuva a cair no telhado da casa, e foi assim durante pelo menos 3h seguidas (chuva).
> Pelo meio da chuvada aconteceu algo que não esperava, caiu pelo menos 3 pancadas de granizo juntamente com a chuva (e tava calor), a mais forte e audível no telhado e nas janelas, juro, que vi granizo de pelo menos 1 cm de diâmetro, foi impressionante!
> Já falei com pessoas mais velhas e todas me dizem que algo assim não é lembrado. Parecia que o céu nos ia literalmente cair em cima.
> Digo-vos em jeito de confidencia, que por 3 ou 4 momentos, senti-me um bocado amedrontado, foi mesmo impressionante.


Grande discoteca bem que alguma dessa chuvinha podia vir para cá, obrigado pela partilha 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2018 às 19:44)

Para acompanhar o cavamento da depressão  https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=13L&product=vis-swir & https://ocean.weather.gov/lightning/index.php?basin=North_Atlantic&geog=North&sat=IR&loop=On

Observações - em pés - da ondulação nas redondezas do ciclone. A hora das observações está ao lado destas:






Para se ter uma ideia da abrangência dos ventos do ciclone (vento em nós - ver legenda):


----------



## Hazores (26 Set 2018 às 21:02)

Boa noite... Só agora consegui chegar ao fórum.. Nos dias de festa há sempre algo a fazer...
Desta vez tocou-me a mim... 
Tal com foi já dito, foi uma noite muito boa para os amantes das trovoadas, houve num dado momento (por volta das 4h30) que num minuto contei 13 relâmpagos, já alguns anos que não me lembro de ver uma trovoada assim...
Por volta das 7h da manhã iniciou-se uma chuva torrencial, sendo afectada principalmente a zona oeste da ilha (Doze ribeiras, santa Bárbara e parte das 5 ribeiras), sendo registadas algumas ocorrências, pequenas inundações em habitações destas freguesias (santa bárbara, essencialmente).  
Contudo, não posso deixar de dizer que as inundações verificadas são de culpa humana, desde desflorestar as ribeiras, deixando raízes, e alguns troncos nas mesmas, removeram as árvores mas atolaram a ribeira de terra, alteraram cursos de água para fazer pastagens, inclusive eu próprio alertei os serviços de ambiente e florestais de que estavam a tirar o curso de água, sendo a resposta dada de que o curso de água só se iniciava mais abaixo, o que era mentira pois estava bem delimitado o curso de água). 
Só me apraz dizer... A Natureza têm sempre razão... 
E como "meteolouco" foi fantástico esta madrugada/ inicio da manhã


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2018 às 22:13)

Daqui a uns 35 minutos estará disponível a saída das 12z. A das 0z não teve grande eficácia.

Fico na expectativa


----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2018 às 22:16)

Orion disse:


> Daqui a uns 35 minutos estará disponível a saída das 12z. A das 0z não teve grande eficácia.


 isso é que era!!


Mas da forma que o ar está cheio de poeira




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Helinho (27 Set 2018 às 23:42)

Orion disse:


> Daqui a uns 35 minutos estará disponível a saída das 12z. A das 0z não teve grande eficácia.
> 
> Fico na expectativa




Isto é para esta noite?? Valores de precipitação não são demasiado elevados? Segundo o IPMA apenas ocorrerá aguaceiros. Vamos ter possivelmente noite agitada com troavada??


----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2018 às 23:50)

Helinho disse:


> Isto é para esta noite?? Valores de precipitação não são demasiado elevados? Segundo o IPMA apenas ocorrerá aguaceiros. Vamos ter possivelmente noite agitada com troavada??



Não, este modelo em questão, utiliza a orografia e por vezes abusa da sorte  daí saírem pérolas destas. Não se deve interpretar o AROME à letra, mas sim como termo comparativo em relação aos outros modelos à escala global. Assim da para se ter ideia da capacidade de um determinado evento poder gerar episódios locais mais extremos.
No caso acima referido, a probabilidade de acontecer àquela escala é mínima... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2018 às 00:15)

No Faial e Pico,
O Arome referia-se e bem à probabilidade de isto acontecer (lupa) mancha a azul. 
As células estão lá, mas dissipam-se muito rapidamente. 
Num mundo perfeito provavelmente choveria muito, mas os aerossóis presentes na atmosfera provavelmente serão outro fator inibidor.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 22:53)

A fica para outra ocasião.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 22:25)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPQ2duWDZocmJYb25nWWZLTnB2U29RMlJSZlJv/view


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 22:42)

A depressão nos níveis altos deve ficar numa posição tendencialmente desfavorável para as ilhas.






Ainda assim, isso não significa que vai imperar a pasmaceira nos próximos dias. Do GEFS, probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 10mms em 24h (começando nas 12z de hoje):






Probs do IFS  https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/204-w-396-n/prob-precipitation-10mm/20181001-0000z.html


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2018 às 07:07)

Há pouco aguaceiro muito forte acompanhado por um único trovão que, pelo som, fez estragos.

Este portal continua a não situar corretamente a atividade elétrica:


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Set 2018 às 12:31)

Bom dia

Aqui por Angra durante a noite tivemos chuva forte acompanhada por alguns trovões apesar de novamente distantes ... Neste momento chove outra vez com alguma intensidade ...


----------



## Cagarro (30 Set 2018 às 13:41)

Por Santa Maria tivemos aguaceiros fortes e trovoada ao longe.


----------



## Anticiclone dos Açores (30 Set 2018 às 16:20)

Trovoada vista a norte de São Miguel, na madrugada de hoje.
Há possibilidade de surgirem novas trovoadas para a noite no grupo oriental.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2018 às 16:21)

Anticiclone dos Açores disse:


> Trovoada vista a norte de São Miguel, na madrugada de hoje.
> Há possibilidade de surgirem novas trovoadas para a noite no grupo oriental.



Muito bem  bela chapa!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Knyght (30 Set 2018 às 21:41)

Tem dado alguns chuviscos na Madeira. Imagens de radar off.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2018 às 21:43)

Knyght disse:


> Imagens de radar off.





Está ainda em testes.


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Set 2018 às 21:55)

Boa Noite

Dizer que por estes lados continua a chover com intensidade ... já há bastante tempo que não chovia tão forte num dia inteiro ...


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2018 às 00:56)

Bem, julgava que já tinha registado tudo na minha estação.

(Ignorar acumulado anual) verificar o rain rate. 
O que registei foi um abuso! Damn! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2018 às 14:41)

Orion disse:


> Está ainda em testes.



Mas estava curioso


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2018 às 17:37)

Ora viva ... por aqui mantém se a tendência de ontem ... aguaceiros pontualmente moderados a fortes mas mais espaçados no tempo ... Neste momento cai mais um desses aguaceiros ...


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2018 às 12:55)

Ainda não parou de  em PDL.

Não vale a pena estar a publicar acumulados dos modelos. Estão errados 

Deu para ver uns 3 ou 4 _flashs._







Sem radar pouco mais há a acrescentar a não ser que daqui a pouco ocorrerá o apocalipse


----------



## Tonton (2 Out 2018 às 14:06)

Orion disse:


> Ainda não parou de  em PDL.
> 
> Não vale a pena estar a publicar acumulados dos modelos. Estão errados
> 
> ...



Atenção, continuam a escrever no tópico de Setembro! e deveria ser no de Outubro!!!!


----------

